# hello from the "new guy" towing question....



## stuey (Dec 1, 2010)

I am looking at purchasing a 2009 puma 30dbss. it weights in at about 6500lbs dry i believe. I have a 2004 chevrolet tahoe Z71 which is rate at 7500 lbs. will this be able to pull this big of a travel trailer comfortably? I know after the camper is loaded I will be maxed out. will this work, with the short wheel base.


----------



## krsmitty (Dec 8, 2010)

RE: hello from the "new guy" towing question....

Will it pull it, yes. Comfortable  :question: 

A lot of it depends on the terrain you will be towing (flat, hilly, mountains). I assume you have a V-8? Don't expect much for mpg when towing.


----------



## Triple E (Dec 8, 2010)

Re: hello from the "new guy" towing question....

Honestly I would not do it.  One thousand pounds is not much lead way.  You will be putting allot of wear and tear on your truck.  Even though you will have trailer brakes you will be white knuckle while stopping.

I know you do not want to hear this but safety comes first and I do not view this as being safe.  Sorry.

Pots, pans, food, water, clothes, bedding , propane and toys will put you over your limit.  Not Good!!!

Also welcome to RVUSA.


----------



## akjimny (Dec 10, 2010)

Re: hello from the "new guy" towing question....

It will be a dangerous, scary ride.  Imagine being pushed down a steep, winding hill with that much weight behind you.  Not a fun trip.  I would look at a smaller, lighter trailer - or change to a bigger, more powerful tow vehicle.


----------



## OPEPPER (Dec 10, 2010)

RE: hello from the "new guy" towing question....

Short wheelbase loaded to the max: imagine a wet cool day/eve coming home tired and in a hurrry and on a corner a deer jumps out or a car is hard on it's brakes!!!!! That will happen sooner or later, if you do everything right you might escape injury to yourself and the others, why risk it?

Hate to be so cool on the issue but I have towed many thousands of miles and have seen and experienced some crazy things. Welcome to the RVUSA place  -- hope everything works out well for you and yours 

Merry Christmas


----------



## jwoodie (Jun 13, 2011)

RE: hello from the "new guy" towing question....

I would keep the GVWR of the TT under the tow capacity of the TV for insurance purposes, if nothing else...


----------

